# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  клуб "Аниме" на Садовой

## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

http://




ПО ВСЕМ ВОПРОСАМ ОБРАШАЙТЕСЬ
ТЕЛ 80674828581
АЬСКА 231947979

----------


## vania

все так же нет людей?

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> все так же нет людей?


 как когда...а вот насчет этой пятницы...там будет достаточно народи ) я этим лично занимаюсь... :smileflag:

----------


## Nikks

Опа на Скипа я обезательно иду...Второй Конь...)))

----------


## BYGAGABOG

чо за клуб такой .дайте фотки

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

:smileflag: 


> чо за клуб такой .дайте фотки


 Клуб недавно открылся...видио отчет есть...а фото отчета еше небыло...но я думаю будет в эту пятницу...

----------


## BYGAGABOG

> Клуб недавно открылся...видио отчет есть...а фото отчета еше небыло...но я думаю будет в эту пятницу...


 а де скачать?

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

:smileflag: 


> а де скачать?


 незнаю...ты спроси конкретней о клубе и я тебе скажу..

----------


## BYGAGABOG

ладно.. постараюсь прийти 11 и сам увижу )

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> ладно.. постараюсь прийти 11 и сам увижу )


  :smileflag:  давай давай...будет весело )

----------


## BYGAGABOG

кстати сколько вход ??

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> кстати сколько вход ??


 30 c флаером 20..

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

НеуЖели это Все Кто прийДет На Skippa ???????????

----------


## from_hell

я прийду, а с собой алкоголь можно проносить?

----------


## Attis

Что за клуб "Аниме" на Садовой, кто знает? Вместо Голливуда. Просто недалеко от дома...
Вечером иду- малолетки возле него, утром- видел кровь под дверями... :smileflag:

----------


## Anathema

Присоединяюсь к топикстартеру.  Очень интересно неужели стали ожапанивать наконец-то народ? или клюб для страждущих, по хентайным интересам? А за прилавком стоят прыщавые ботаны, не способных отличить Борхеса от Босха, но компенсирующие это мега скоростной навигацией в яойях и юри... протирающие свитерами свои похотливо запотевшие очки и не менее похотливо хихикающие.

----------


## MASTERBOO

Может я конечно и ошибаюсь, но мне кажется, что это клуб типа Аквариума или стекляшки на Комсомольской, где можно потанцевать медляки под Диму Билана, напиться и подраться. По крайней мере, реклама этого клуба по городу других мыслей не навивала...

----------


## Anathema

> Может я конечно и ошибаюсь, но мне кажется, что это клуб типа Аквариума или стекляшки на Комсомольской, где можно потанцевать медляки под Диму Билана, напиться и подраться. По крайней мере, реклама этого клуба по городу других мыслей не навивала...


 ага, под интры и аутры к аниме потанцевать...

----------


## Рашид Нургалиев

> Присоединяюсь к топикстартеру.  Очень интересно неужели стали ожапанивать наконец-то народ? или клюб для страждущих, по хентайным интересам? А за прилавком стоят прыщавые ботаны, не способных отличить Борхеса от Босха, но компенсирующие это мега скоростной навигацией в яойях и юри... протирающие свитерами свои похотливо запотевшие очки и не менее похотливо хихикающие.


 непонятно

----------


## from_hell

это новый модный клуб!

----------


## Anathema

> непонятно


 Вам лично ? или над расшифровкой пыхтят лучшие умы города...?

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> я прийду, а с собой алкоголь можно проносить?


 
 :smileflag: попробуй

----------


## from_hell

я пронесу

----------


## from_hell

мой любимый клубец полюбому круче!

----------


## Рашид Нургалиев

> Вам лично ? или над расшифровкой пыхтят лучшие умы города...?


 Александр Друзь и Максим Поташов ломают голову  :smileflag:

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> Может я конечно и ошибаюсь, но мне кажется, что это клуб типа Аквариума или стекляшки на Комсомольской, где можно потанцевать медляки под Диму Билана, напиться и подраться. По крайней мере, реклама этого клуба по городу других мыслей не навивала...


 Нет! ты ошибаешся....покрайне мере вчера там было четко...ТЕХНО ,ЕЛЕКТРО И МИНИМАЛ некокой попсы!!...
ребята порвали клуб на части....
(Dj Skipp ,Dj Bordovsky,Dj MamonT.)
(П.С кстати даже Борис Рудбой пришол одохнуть всера )

----------


## Contex

> Нет! ты ошибаешся....покрайне мере вчера там было четко...ТЕХНО ,ЕЛЕКТРО И МИНИМАЛ некокой попсы!!...
> ребята порвали клуб на части....
> (Dj Skipp ,Dj Bordovsky,Dj MamonT.)


 Ни на www.stakan.com.ua, ни на www.ppeople.odessa.ua ничего нет про этот клуб..... не модно пиариться в интернете?

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> Ни на www.stakan.com.ua, ни на www.ppeople.odessa.ua ничего нет про этот клуб..... не модно пиариться в интернете?


 на пейпипле было указано ..в Афише что будет вечеринка..11.01.08...

----------


## from_hell

круто!  
гоу читать рэпак васи!

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> круто!  
> гоу читать рэпак васи!


 =)

----------


## Contex

> круто!  
> гоу читать рэпак васи!


 а шо это значит?

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

http://

ВХОД 30
С ФЛАЕРОМ 20
Девушкам до 22:00 ВХОД СВОБОДНЫЙ!

По всем вопросам обрашаться
аська 231947979
тел..80674828581

----------


## Гламурная Утка

я живу недалеко от Аниме. видела рядом кучу ужратых уродов и бап без юбок.
классный клубец

----------


## fatman

> Присоединяюсь к топикстартеру.  Очень интересно неужели стали ожапанивать наконец-то народ? или клюб для страждущих, по хентайным интересам? А за прилавком стоят прыщавые ботаны, не способных отличить Борхеса от Босха, но компенсирующие это мега скоростной навигацией в яойях и юри... протирающие свитерами свои похотливо запотевшие очки и не менее похотливо хихикающие.


 мадам знает толк в извращениях

----------


## from_hell

+1 для пахов клубец, видел в субботу утром как паховали перед входом)

----------


## fatman

> +1 для пахов клубец, видел в субботу утром как паховали перед входом)


 боюсь, не понимаю ваш высокий штиль изложения мыслей

----------


## eleYos

> боюсь, не понимаю ваш высокий штиль изложения мыслей


 дунь и сразу слова соеденятся в нужном порядке и синонимы сами найдутся)

----------


## from_hell

курить здоровью вредить!

----------


## Anathema

> мадам знает толк в извращениях


 *заговорчески подмигивает*
Пойду проверю что-там...

----------


## vania

ну шо как было?  я заезжал около 2 - было пусто. 

есть фото?

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

http://elheroes.at.ua/photo/ ВоТ ФотО ОТчеТ! :smileflag:

----------


## BYGAGABOG

я чот не понял так это дискотека или барчик?)
на фотках так светло чот на дискотеку не похоже )

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> я чот не понял так это дискотека или барчик?)
> на фотках так светло чот на дискотеку не похоже )


 это дискотека...а светло потому что люди изобрели вспышку

----------


## from_hell

а что такое вспышка?()))

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> а что такое вспышка?()))


  это такая штука в можине с кляпом ворту и с канатами на руках..

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

ВоУ.Народ....что не кто не идет ????????

----------


## kabanchik

ЙоУ! Идем 100%. Такое нельзя пропускать!

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

kabanchik

фраера нада ?

----------


## vania

.


работай, сцуко!  (_и стучит кулаком по пульту_)

----------


## Pb\I<

вы хотите завлечь толпу школьниц в клуб??

----------


## Pb\I<

помещение как такоевое оч ничего.. центр города.. ваще кул.
но те люди. которых я  там видела.. где-то месяц назад..
просто жесть..
мой  мозг провел аналогию с паскотовскими пляжными клубами...

----------


## kabanchik

Ну и кто скажет, что вчера было не кууулл??)))))))
Отрыв по полной!

----------


## Pb\I<

а фотоочет можно??

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> а фотоочет можно??


 ты его увидиш тут

http://www.ppeople.odessa.ua/

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

http://

По всем вопросам обрашаться
в аську 231947979
или по тел...
80674828581 (Linkin)

С ФЛАЕРОМ ВХОД 20 грн...
С флаером можно зайти до 23:00

----------


## kabanchik

> а фотоочет можно??


 Вот тебе даже видеоотчет:

http://video.mail.ru/mail/anime-nightclub/ppparty

----------


## Pb\I<

грасиас..
нашла много инересного =))

----------


## MASTERBOO

> ЙоУ! Идем 100%. Такое нельзя пропускать!


 "Такое"??? Складывается впечатление, что в Аниме приезжали, как минимум, Sasha и John Digweed с эксклюзивным back2back сетом  :smileflag:

----------


## libertine

Я была....впринципе понравилось....сама вечеринка
А вот клуб.......
Он такой маленький...еще меньше чем сказка...когда она была....
Но мы таки отожгли...
Ребята молодцы   Евг И Шифринский особенно порадовали))))

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> Смотрите видеоотчет предідущей вечеринки:
> 
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/anime-nightclub/ppparty


 Да,не плохо предведушая вечеринка прошла ))) :smileflag:

----------


## mr Сволочь

на самом деле очень приличный клубецЪ...хз мэйби там и были БЫКИ и ВАХИ но Йа ихЪ там не наблюдал зато хорошо наблюдал прогрессивный народец который очень весело и бодро висел...и если кто-то говорит что там херня...лучше зайдите в пятницу и посмотрите...МОЙ ВАМ СОВЕТ
З.Ы.респект Линский

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> на самом деле очень приличный клубецЪ...хз мэйби там и были БЫКИ и ВАХИ но Йа ихЪ там не наблюдал зато хорошо наблюдал прогрессивный народец который очень весело и бодро висел...и если кто-то говорит что там херня...лучше зайдите в пятницу и посмотрите...МОЙ ВАМ СОВЕТ
> З.Ы.респект Линский


 ааааааааааааааааа


Linkin ))) кокой Линкис ?? гг...

----------


## dj_mojo

найс пати было, евг канеша молодка. женя, респект тебе и делай больше таких пати.

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> найс пати было, евг канеша молодка. женя, респект тебе и делай больше таких пати.


 Кто тебе сказал что пани Женя сделал ?

----------


## Pb\I<

а что Борюсик играть будет??

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> а что Борюсик играть будет??


 Елекро ,Хаус... :smileflag:

----------


## MASTERBOO

> Елекро ,Хаус...


 Хорошо, что не Верку-Сердючку  Он уже полностью перешел на коммерцию?

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> Хорошо, что не Верку-Сердючку  Он уже полностью перешел на коммерцию?


 Несовсем...

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

Это что все кто хотят пойти ?  =)

----------


## Pb\I<

не боись..
будем.. 
и не одни=))

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> не боись..
> будем.. 
> и не одни=))


 да я не боюсь...мне надо что бы еше вы с флаерами до 23:00 зашли

----------


## Pb\I<

а мы девушки.
нам и флаера не нужны=))

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

:smileflag:

----------


## Pene

Кто знает что будет в эту пятницу в Anime? :smileflag:

----------


## СОННЫЙ

> Да,не плохо предведушая вечеринка прошла )))


 )все было на высоте. особенно понравилась игра DjSharkoff. Интересно. чем на этот раз порадует Boris Roodbwoy :smileflag:

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> )все было на высоте. особенно понравилась игра DjSharkoff. Интересно. чем на этот раз порадует Boris Roodbwoy


 

=) Увидеш =))

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> Кто знает что будет в эту пятницу в Anime?


 Борис Рутбой!.. :smileflag:

----------


## dj_mojo

*B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ*
потому что я с ппипл наю тока женю

----------


## MASTERBOO

> *B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ*
> потому что я с ппипл наю тока женю


 Железная логика

----------


## MASTERBOO

> Интересно. чем на этот раз порадует Boris Roodbwoy


 Явно не бряксом и не драмом  :smileflag:

----------


## dj_mojo

*MASTERBOO*
))
и вообще, на 15 число надо арендовать Ё

----------


## MASTERBOO

> *MASTERBOO*
> ))
> и вообще, на 15 число надо арендовать Ё


 Зачем Ё? Арендуй сразу Спейс на Ибице

----------


## seregka

или Ministry Of Sound, сразу на лейбле и диск запишут. тиражи у них мама не горюй

----------


## dj_mojo

*MASTERBOO*, а понту мне??? я хачу что-то сделать на 14 февраля, но так-как на 15 число у клуба своя программа то это будет 14. надеюсь что усилия RM project и Creativelife не уйдут напрасно....

----------


## MASTERBOO

> *MASTERBOO*, а понту мне??? я хачу что-то сделать на 14 февраля, но так-как на 15 число у клуба своя программа то это будет 14. надеюсь что усилия RM project и Creativelife не уйдут напрасно....


 Жесть... :smileflag:  "Я хочу что-то сделать на 14-е февраля, но так как на 15-е число у клуба своя программа, то это будет 14". Если ты хочешь сделать 14-го, то какая разница, что будет 15-го, если ты все равно делаешь 14-го?

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

:smileflag: 


> Явно не бряксом и не драмом


 я вот не пойму че вы так на рутбоя гонете ?

----------


## Pb\I<

та патаму..
что микрофон.. эт в его жизни оч лишняя штукенция...

----------


## MASTERBOO

> я вот не пойму че вы так на рутбоя гонете ?


 Патаму шо я не понимаю, хоть убей, как можно столько времени продвигать в Одессе хорошую, пусть на тот момент и андерграундовую музыку, достичь в этом успеха, а потом перейти к какому-то сопливому отстою, который когда по кисс-фм слышишь переключаешь на радио-шансон  :smileflag:  Ладно бы еще минимал, тех, но электро-хаус... нет, не укладывается в голове

----------


## dj_mojo

*MASTERBOO*, у меня кипиш будет еси мало прийдет людей. так как это 14 число и это будни. вот так. афишу увидиш....

----------


## MASTERBOO

> *MASTERBOO*, у меня кипиш будет еси мало прийдет людей. так как это 14 число и это будни. вот так. афишу увидиш....


 Карл Кокс приедет?

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> Патаму шо я не понимаю, хоть убей, как можно столько времени продвигать в Одессе хорошую, пусть на тот момент и андерграундовую музыку, достичь в этом успеха, а потом перейти к какому-то споливому отстою, который когда по кисс-фм слышишь переключаешь на радио-шансон  Ладно бы еще минимал, тех, но электро-хаус... нет, не укладывается в голове


 


я думаю у него по этому свои причины....
если бы его это не устраивало он бы это не делал...

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

http://
http://







ПО ВСЕМ ВОПРОСАМ ОБРАШАТЬСЯ КО МНЕ ...
АСЬКА....231947979...

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

http://
http://

За флаерами и другими вопросами обрашаться ко мне...
Аська
231947979

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> *MASTERBOO*
> ))
> и вообще, на 15 число надо арендовать Ё


 кстати сколько стоит Арендовать Ё ??????

----------


## dj_mojo

*B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ*, с расчетом от 400-600 человек 1200 баков(это сам клуб+персонал, но без бара). У нас договоренность с клубом на 7 февр. так как у них все забито. клуб сдается в аренду с понедельника по четверг. с пятницы по воскресенье у них рабочие дни!

----------


## MASTERBOO

dj_mojo, а можно на твоих движухах выступить хедлайнером?  :smileflag:

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

что не кто не идет ????????????7

----------


## kabanchik

А вот и видеоотчет:
http://video.mail.ru/mail/anime-nightclub/djBorisRoodbwoy

----------


## MASTERBOO

А финансовый отчет будет?  :smileflag:

----------


## dj_mojo

*MASTERBOO*, понту??? у нас своя команда проекта. и мы работаем слаженно, мы друг-друга знаем. и понимаем также. так что ты можеш быть максимум у нас пиар агентом.

----------


## eleYos

> *MASTERBOO*, понту??? у нас своя команда проекта. и мы работаем слаженно, мы друг-друга знаем. и понимаем также. так что ты можеш быть максимум у нас пиар агентом.


 c тебя стебутся)

----------


## dj_mojo

*eleYos*, я заметил

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> А финансовый отчет будет?


 
может тебе еше в письменой форме отчет предоставить ?

----------


## MASTERBOO

> может тебе еше в письменой форме отчет предоставить ?


 Йопт, конечно. На бланках утвержденных ГНАУ. 

Заранее прошу прощения за оффтоп

----------


## fatman

и все-таки. Какая связь между названием клуба и анимэ itself? Есть ли в клубе что-то, что таки перекликается с его названием?

----------


## seregka

> и все-таки. Какая связь между названием клуба и анимэ itself? Есть ли в клубе что-то, что таки перекликается с его названием?


 + к посту с перефразированием  :smileflag: 
Есть ли в клубе что-то, что таки перекликается с его названием (кроме оформления стен)?

----------


## fatman

о как. Там оказывается стены кавайными неками размалеваны.. -=^_^=-

----------


## Anathema

хентайными?

----------


## seregka

> о как. Там оказывается стены кавайными неками размалеваны.. -=^_^=-


 это я отсюда усмотрел https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2200969&postcount=41
сам внутри не был

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> это я отсюда усмотрел https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2200969&postcount=41
> сам внутри не был


 http://www.ppeople.odessa.ua/photo/main.php?g2_itemId=195556
тут лудше посмотри...

----------


## Рип Ван Винкль

Йопт.
Увидела Аниме - подумала про Аниме.
А тут какое-то гавно.

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

Че тебе уже не понравилось ????!!!!!

----------


## NightManiack

Электро пятница
http://video.mail.ru/bk/comclub/Anime/2.html
http://video.mail.ru/bk/comclub/Anime/1.html

----------


## BYGAGABOG

был первый раз в четверг
хоть и было рнб пати что я не очень то люблю.. но не смотря на это мне очень понравилось,все было четко!
очень приличный и хороший интерьер + !

----------


## Demonsha

Снимем гипсы через месяцок и может зайдем)))

----------


## VIP

Я незнаю как насчёт того что там отпад, мне не понравилось я была на Татьянен день, такая скукота и одни малолетки скачут вобщем не советую туда идти

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> Я незнаю как насчёт того что там отпад, мне не понравилось я была на Татьянен день, такая скукота и одни малолетки скачут вобщем не советую туда идти


 ты там попал...за все время что я там работаю это был помойму самый худший день...

----------


## NightManiack

> Я незнаю как насчёт того что там отпад, мне не понравилось я была на Татьянен день, такая скукота и одни малолетки скачут вобщем не советую туда идти


 Я думаю там было очень классно, мне понравилось и моим друзьям тоже.
Если 24 года это малолетки то.... вам в клуб "Кому за 50"
http://video.mail.ru/mail/anime-nightclub/djBorisRoodbwoy/9.html

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

http://

----------


## СОННЫЙ

> Я думаю там было очень классно, мне понравилось и моим друзьям тоже.
> Если 24 года это малолетки то.... вам в клуб "Кому за 50"
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/anime-nightclub/djBorisRoodbwoy/9.html


 
Поддерживаю!!!

----------


## BigK

Что реально отпугивает от клуба, это контингент стоящий у входа. Пару раз проходил, заходить желание отпало, такое бычье стояло курило  :smileflag: 

Кстати от Аниме одно название, или все таки что-то больше? Там полуголые официантки неки или еще чего  :smileflag:

----------


## B-BoY-ЛиНкИнЪ

> Что реально отпугивает от клуба, это контингент стоящий у входа. Пару раз проходил, заходить желание отпало, такое бычье стояло курило 
> 
> Кстати от Аниме одно название, или все таки что-то больше? Там полуголые официантки неки или еще чего


 


я бы не сказал что там сейчас много бычья...это раз...а причем тут полу голые офицантки к Анимэ???...это два!...не пиши фигни если не знаеш!

----------


## Suicide

действительно причем тут аниме к Анимэ

----------


## BigK

> я бы не сказал что там сейчас много бычья...это раз...а причем тут полу голые офицантки к Анимэ???...это два!...не пиши фигни если не знаеш!


 Это вопрос вообщето, "От Аниме одно название или что-то больше",ответить я так понял нечего.

----------


## Vurdalak

мммм
клуб страшный бычатник.
уровень сайгона.
фейс контрол отсуствует.
если стоишь на ногах можешь зайти.вот и все.
конитгент от лет 15!!!!16!!!

если охота драться то заходим.
так и не понел название клуба Анимэ
думал будет там всякий жентай или обстовка лизкая к этому.
ничего особенного.
чисто районная дискотека для малышни.

----------


## kabanchik

> мммм
> клуб страшный бычатник.
> уровень сайгона.
> фейс контрол отсуствует.
> если стоишь на ногах можешь зайти.вот и все.
> конитгент от лет 15!!!!16!!!
> 
> если охота драться то заходим.
> так и не понел название клуба Анимэ
> ...


 респект туристу из сайгона, шарящему в уровнях оного :smileflag: ))
в клубе фейс-контроль на месте и драк ВНУТРИ клуба лично я НИ РАЗУ не наблюдал :smileflag: 
хентай там есть - но в рамках цензуры, потому как заходят взрослые люди, выросшие из возраста очарования оголенными половыми органами на всю стенку(пусть даже и мультяшными). Видимо написавший либо плохо смотрел, либо действительно был в состоянии : "если стоишь на ногах можешь зайти.вот и все."

----------


## Vurdalak

> респект туристу из сайгона, шарящему в уровнях оного))
> в клубе фейс-контроль на месте и драк ВНУТРИ клуба лично я НИ РАЗУ не наблюдал
> хентай там есть - но в рамках цензуры, потому как заходят взрослые люди, выросшие из возраста очарования оголенными половыми органами на всю стенку(пусть даже и мультяшными). Видимо написавший либо плохо смотрел, либо действительно был в состоянии : "если стоишь на ногах можешь зайти.вот и все."


 Ну ну
я так понимаю защитничек ты -  это кто из представителей клуба или приблженных к ним.ухаха

ну да)расказввайте дальше)

обрыганный вход,кровь возле него,разборки малышей.

вобще то я посетитель Евро,Пала и Претории.
ФЕЙС КОНТРОЛ!?????
сказки не надо пожалйста расказывать.
как ходила малышня по 17 лет так и ходит!
То,что там есть люди старшего возраста ничего не меняет.
Бол во детей лазит там.
Так что не надо медом лить про клуб.

----------


## kabanchik

> Ну ну
> я так понимаю защитничек ты -  это кто из представителей клуба или приблженных к ним.ухаха
> 
> ну да)расказввайте дальше)
> 
> обрыганный вход,кровь возле него,разборки малышей.
> 
> вобще то я посетитель Евро,Пала и Претории.
> ФЕЙС КОНТРОЛ!?????
> ...


 "я так понимаю защитничек ты -  это кто из представителей клуба или приблженных к ним.ухаха" - а я так понимаю, ты защитничек Евро, Пала и Претории? :smileflag: )))))))))))
я постоянный клиент Аниме. Мне 24 года. В Евро бывал. И не раз. Перед новым годом был там с другом, какой-то бык дал ему плеуху прямо на танцполе, за что и получил в ответ хороший тычок в нос. Так что ищущих приключений хватает на любой тусовке.


"обрыганный вход,кровь возле него,разборки малышей." - рыгают еще в умывальники и писуары, и еще много куда, и девушки в том числе... Чтоб не рыгать, нужно просто уметь пить и знать меру. После разборок малышей крови не бывает, а только сопли. Значит, разбирались люди по-старше, наверное. :smileflag: 

Медом не лью. Хотел бы, чтобы места в клубе было по-больше. Хотя хорошая тусовка при любой плотности не напрягает... :smileflag:

----------


## MASTERBOO

Не знаю насчет бычья, но я делаю выводы исходя из наружной рекламы, а она - дешевая. И я не уверен, что в Аниме экономия заканчивается на рекламе

----------


## Attis

И я выскажусь...
Имею честь жить недалеко от этого "клуба"... Не надо заливать, что этот клуб - чуть ли не образец культуры в одессе и области...
Вечером и ночью пьяные...нет не то слово...ужратые малолетки под клубом, кровь в подворотнях ближайших дворов... лица посетителей пугают... Мне не 60 лет...и даже не 30... я люблю повеселится, но в нормальных заведениях с фейс-контролем, который в аниме есть только на афишах.
Если честно, когда я увидел афиши про открытие клуба, думал, что наконец-то появится недалеко от дома нормальный спокойный небольшой клуб, где просто можно отдохнуть после тяжелой недели трудовой... :smileflag: 
Может быть, аналог претории...
Но создатели не тем путем пошли...Я просто не знаю сколько денег оставляют малолетки в баре, но думаю, что меньше, чем публика старше 25-35 лет... :smileflag:  и не пытайтесь меня переубедить...
А по поводу открытой двери ночью из которой слышна музыка после 23.00 мы уже отдельно поговорим... закон о тишине никто не отменял... Правда давно уже не шумели...

----------


## vania

кто-то знает хозяина помещения?  буду благодарен за помощь.

очень хочу с ним познакомиться - есть важный разговор.

----------


## Vurdalak

Проходил c другом неделю назад в часов 11-12 из клуба ели вышло "прошедшие фейс контрол" зацепили меня и его и настойчиво пытались нам обьяснить чего мы хотим от них.пришлось пройти в проходную,чтобы обьяснить где чье место.

почему то из евро или претории такой "фейс контрол" не выходит.
в любом случае таких моментов не наблюдалось.
вывода делаем сами.
а насчет возраста то что там есть люди от 20 не скрывает глаз от наличия девочек по 15 лет в клубе.

----------


## Bogdan4ik

клуб отстой,затащили туда на 1 апреля,сожалею о зря потраченном вечере.  Самбуки можно попить и в хороших заведениях города.Музыка отстой,детям по 15 лет,удивил контроль на входе,говорить не умеют,да ещё чего то из себя хотят представить ))) но не получилось. Оценка 0!!!

----------


## lisnake

> детям по 15 лет


 вы меня поражаете своею естественностью речи. неужели, вы, готовы были что-то иное обнаружить в аниме-клубе? там же, как минимум ньюфаги, фапающие на фейлы ньюскула и прочие дефекты фэндома. хотя, эти идиоты, которые коллекционируют фигурки и пиарят себя, как труЪ олд, доверия не внушают, а скорее смех вызывают.
остался один неразвенчанный вопрос. что там делает человек со здравым рассудком мысли и оценки положения...

----------


## Pb\I<

> вы меня поражаете своею естественностью речи. неужели, вы, готовы были что-то иное обнаружить в аниме-клубе? там же, как минимум ньюфаги, фапающие на фейлы ньюскула и прочие дефекты фэндома. хотя, эти идиоты, которые коллекционируют фигурки и пиарят себя, как труЪ олд, доверия не внушают, а скорее смех вызывают.
> остался один неразвенчанный вопрос. что там делает человек со здравым рассудком мысли и оценки положения...


 
эм. там от Аниме было только название и пару картинок на стенках. Никаких отаку там и в помине не было.
Клуб для недозолотой молодежи города Одессы. И вообще он уже давно не работает.

----------


## lisnake

ну, в таком случае этот клубок теряет всякий смысл, такое мероприятие можно проводить и дома, причем дать более кошерное название. а по поводу того, что вы так уверенно утверждаете, что там не было ньюфагов, могу сказать, что они отлично шифруются скил скрытности на первом месте.
так или иначе, название клуба говорит само за себя. например: привлечь аудиторию нарутофагов. это я так, на всякий случай.

----------


## fatman

луркодрочер какой-то

----------


## lisnake

не моя вина в том, что вам неведомы элементарные мемы и термины.

----------


## BigK

Я уж подумал, что только я нифига не понял  :smileflag:

----------


## fatman

> не моя вина в том, что вам неведомы элементарные мемы и термины.


 да нет, феня твоя нам ведома, а вот обилие ее и впихание повсеместно (а тем более в теме, которая умерла давным-давно и объект темы тоже давно умер) однозначно свидетельствует о качестве пишушего  :smileflag:  (см. выше)

----------


## lisnake

> да нет


 та да. я же упорот.

----------

